# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قانون بزاغ

## منار حجازي

قانون براغ يُعرَف قانون براغ بحيود براغ وصيغة براغ لحيود أشعّة إكس، وهو معادلاتٌ صاغها العالمان لورنس براغ وأبوه هنري براغ في عام 1913م، بعد أن اكتشفا التوزيع الغريب لأشعّة إكس؛ فعند مرورها في البلّورات يختلف حيودها كلّياً عن الحيود الذي يحدث عند مرورها في سائلٍ، واكتشفا أنّه عند مرور الأشعة في البلّورة يكون حيود طول موجةٍ معيّنةٍ للأشعة وزاوية سقوط الشعاع حادّين، وتنتج عن ذلك قممٌ للأشعّة، سمّياها بقمم براغ، وبسبب هذا الاكتشاف حصل العالمان على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء في عام 1913م. قانون الحيود وشروط حدوثه وصل العالم براغ إلى أنّ الحيود يحصل عندما يكون طول موجة الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسيّة مماثلاً لأبعاد الذرّات في البلورة التي تمرّ منها؛ لأنّ الموجات تنعكس من طبقاتٍ مشغولةٍ بالذرات وتتداخل تداخلاً بناءً وفقاً لقانون براغ، فعندما تسقط الأشعة على البلورة تنعكس الموجات على أكثر من طبقةٍ تفصلها عن بعضها مسافة d، وحتّى عند التداخل المنعكس لهذه الموجات يكون التداخل بناءً، ويبقى بينها طورٌ ثابتٌ، حيث يكون مسار كلّ موجةٍ مساوياً لعددٍ كاملٍ n من طول الموجة λ، وفارق المسار بين الموجتين تنطبق عليه العلاقة: (n*λ=2d sin(θ تربط هذه العلاقة بين كلٍّ من: d: المسافة بين طبقات الذرّات. λ: طول موجة الأشعة. θ: الزاوية بين الشعاع الساقط ومستوى الطبقة البلوريّة. n: عددٌ صحيحٌ يحدّد درجة الحيود. هذا هو قانون براغ الذي ينطبق أيضاً على حيود الإلكترونات، وحيود النيوترونات. الحيود في حالة البلورات المكعّبة من الممكن معرفة المسافات بين الطبقات المختلفة في النظام البلوري المكعب باستخدام قانون براغ، وذلك من خلال العلاقة الآتية: (d=a/(h²+k²+l² حيث إنّ: a: هو طول ضلع الوحدة البلوريّة. h,k,l: عبارة عن مؤشّرات ميلر البلوريّة لطبقة الذرّات في البلورة. وبالتعويض عنها في قانون براغ، نحصل على العلاقة: (sin²θ/h²+k²+l²=²(λ/2a حيث إنّ: λ: هي طول موجة الأشعة المستخدمة في القياس، وقد تكون الأشعة هي الأشعّة السينية، أو شعاعاً من النيوترونات، أو شعاعاً من الإلكترونات، وكلٌّ منها له مميّزاته الخاصّة . تأثير قانون براغ في العالم الذريّ يُعدّ قانون براغ من القوانين التي أحدثت تغييراً كبيراً في العالم الذريّ؛ إذ غيّر الكثير من الأفكار التي كانت سائدةً حول بنية الموادّ وتركيبها، ومن أمثلة ذلك أنّ علماء الكيمياء كانوا على اقتناعٍ تامٍّ بأنّ بلورات كلوريد الصوديوم مؤلّفةٌ من جزيئات NaCl، وأنّ هذه الجزيئات تتماسك بروابط كيميائيّةٍ فقط، ولكن تبيّن من خلال تطبيق قانون براغ أنّ البنية المحدَّدة لذرّة الصوديوم أثناء انعراج الأشعة السينيّة محاطةٌ بستّ ذرّاتٍ من الكلور، وعلى مسافاتٍ متساويةٍ، وأنّ كلّ ذرّة كلور محاطةٌ بستّ ذراتٍ من الصوديوم وعلى مسافاتٍ متساويةٍ، وبهذا تمّ التعرف على البنية البلوريّة لكلوريد الصوديوم.

----------

